# src.txz



## balanga (Jul 21, 2017)

Am I correct that src.txz in

http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/11.0-RELEASE/src.txz

should be used when building for TARGET_ARCH=arm?

Or should 

http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/arm64/11.0-RELEASE/src.txz 

be used instead? Or are they both the same?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2017)

There is only one source tree. And I would recommend using svnlite(1) to fetch it.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 21, 2017)

There's only a single source tree. Both of these are copies as you can see in the MANIFEST files.


----------

